
Consequences of Code - pavel_lishin
http://exple.tive.org/blarg/2020/08/31/consequences-of-code/
======
LandR
If you work at Facebook you are knowingly contributing to damaging the fabric
of society for a pay check.

No one at Facebook is innocrnt, you are part of the problem. If you have a
Facebook account, delete it.

I really think the world would be a better place without Facebook and twitter
etc. Knowing what we know now about Facebook and how damaging it is, if it
didn't exist you couldn't reasonably make an argument why it should be
created. It needs to die.

